# Would this work????



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! I have two batches of orange flash fry from different females... Batch one are with their mom and close to 3 weeks old. Batch 2 are only a few days old and wigglers, with mom & dad. (father of both). I was thinking that it may work to combine the groups and let just one female raise them all. (since they are known to steal fry) Its a real hassle using so many tanks....soo just an idea... Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

I would go for it. What would it hurt


----------

